# How Do I Make A Whole Bunch Of Words That Are Links Into A Small Word To Click On?



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Look at my current signature.

First off, what is the difference between the http link and just the www link?

I know they ARE different, because one site I go to, called Roofing.com brings you to 2 different sites if you use the alternative link.

Secondly, regarding my signature and the cluster of words, (Are Those Called Key-Words?), I would like to know how to type in the code to insert all of those words, or more, and then just have them appear as one word or at least a shorter phrase, like Ed's Roofing, NOT, but at least something that takes up less space and does not look so pathetically obnoxious.

Ed


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/ 

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike(VA) said:


> http://tinyurl.com/
> 
> Is that what you are looking for?


Cool! :clap:
There must be some-such
feature on this board.
I have noticed some of the
URL's I post get shortened
to one or two words.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Testing.

*Preview of TinyURL.com/A-Good-Roofer*

This TinyURL redirects to: *http://Roof Estimates, Roof Repairs, Roofers,
Roof Leak Help, Elgin, Carpentersville, East
Dundee, West Dundee, Sleepy Hollow, Algonqui
n, South Elgin, Huntley, Lake In The Hills, Illinois*


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

That didn't seem to work.

Were there too many words or characters in the list?

Ed


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Testing.
> 
> *Preview of TinyURL.com/A-Good-Roofer*
> 
> ...




Doesn't look tiny and it did not go anywhere.

I really hope you figure this out soon so WE can reap the benefits of it.:whistling


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ed, I have only use tinyurl once and that was a while back. Not sure if the long one has to truly be in the form of an address. No commas, maybe.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wait a minute. You have three different links in your signature. All three show them going to the same url. What is the purpose of using those words? Do you want to place those words somewhere and have the user go directly to your website no matter which word is clicked?

Explain again what you are trying to do? :blink:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Look at my current signature.
> 
> First off, what is the difference between the http link and just the www link?


Nothing.



Ed the Roofer said:


> I know they ARE different, because one site I go to, called Roofing.com brings you to 2 different sites if you use the alternative link.


I think you might be confusing doing roofing.com vs www.roofing.com, depending on how the server of the site is set up leaving off the www can misdirect you. The http in front of the link or not should not make any difference in where you go, leaving it off or including it doesn't matter cause the browser you are using knows what you are trying to do when you type that into your brower window and inserts it itself (sort of), of if you click on a link, should be no different and the browser knows what to do.



Ed the Roofer said:


> Secondly, regarding my signature and the cluster of words, (Are Those Called Key-Words?), I would like to know how to type in the code to insert all of those words, or more, and then just have them appear as one word or at least a shorter phrase, like Ed's Roofing, NOT, but at least something that takes up less space and does not look so pathetically obnoxious.
> 
> Ed


You can't those are the anchoring text for the link destination you are connecting to them. If you would shorten or basically change those words so they don't appear then they don't exist. The anchor text is why you do what you are doing, so that google will connect the link destination and associate it with those words. If you get rid of the words you get rid of the association.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*TinyURL was created!*

The following URL: 
*http://Preview of TinyURL.com/A-Good-Roofer This TinyURL red
irects to: http://Roof Estimates, Roof Repairs, Roofers
, Roof Leak Help, Elgin, Carpentersville, East Dunde
e, West Dundee, Sleepy Hollow, Algonqui n, South Elgin, 
Huntley, Lake In The Hills, IILLINOIS
*​ has a length of 277 characters and resulted in the following TinyURL which has a length of 49 characters: *http://tinyurl.com/Roofing-And-Ventilation-Expert*
[Open in new window]​ Or, give your recipients confidence with a preview TinyURL: *http://preview.tinyurl.com/Roofing-And-Ventilation-Expert*
[Open in new window]​


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

This computer at home is way too slow.

I will work on this more later tonight from my office.

I am not sure what I want or need to do. 

I figured if the local Key Words were also a hot link directly to my site, then I could gain some advantage by having those words used, even though invisible or covered up by the Tiny URL shorter version.

Ed


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

<a href="http://www.hyperlinkcode.com">Hyperlink Code</a>


Here is the code, Ed.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Put your url where the " hyperlinkcode" is, just behind the "www" then,


put in your word (the one you want to display as the link),
between ">" and "</a>" at the end.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Not there yet, Ed. One creates a circular loop, back to the tiny url. The other goes to a preview page that isn't there.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ed- Tiny URL is a redirection scheme used to give somebody the ability to get rid of a hideous URL like

Myspace.com/sites/link/djsflkajdkfglkfds90380932890483209480938409834/edsroofing.htm

I'm pretty sure what you are trying to do is something different. My understanding is you are trying to reduce a hyperlink of relevant key words down to a nicer looker or easier to manage string.

Those 2 things are not the same. One is a URL redirection the other is html anchor text on a page that is relevant for a search engine to associate with a domain name. Like I said already, if you remove the keywords from the anchor text of the hyperlink you remove the keywords from the page and therefore the search engine spider has no words to associate as keywords for the link.

If I understand what you are doing, you are mixing up 2 different things.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey, Ivinni, I like you new duds. They for the seminar? Or just winter attire. Looks like the last pic was your fall ensemble. :thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

www.ithinkmikefinleyisright.com


I think Mike is right ED I have been trying and read a little bit. It is like the link in his own signature, there is no way to shorten or abbreviate it


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

rbsremodeling said:


> www.ithinkmikefinleyisright.com


Crap!

I clicked it!


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike(VA) said:


> Hey, Ivinni, I like you new duds. They for the seminar? Or just winter attire. Looks like the last pic was your fall ensemble. :thumbup:



If you take it from Bob, you'll take a hard one:laughing: (he's the Enzyte guy)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS9x...l&client=firefox-a&um&feature=player_embedded

"You are a stiff negotiator":laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Nobody register that domain name, I like the ring of it.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

My 2 cents.

Ed, Use <a href="http://www.rightwayroofingcompany.com/" target="_blank"><b>Right Way Roofing Co.</b></a> Roof Leak Help, Elgin Ill.

for one link, then change up for a second link? etc, etc, ?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Didn't show up right. Oh well, I meant well. Wonder if that excuse would work for a roof leak? :laughing:

<a href="http://www.albertsroofing.com " target="_blank"><b>Albert's Roofing</b></a> Richmond Va. Slate and Copper Roof Specailist.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok It's right. It has to be inserted as HTML to show differently. All the parameters are correct. Lust insert what you want, where it goes. Compare yours and mine.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Nobody register that domain name, I like the ring of it.


oh the "I think Mike Finley is right" site

To late - I already grabbed & put it out for auction

1 Bidder only so far, someone named Mac? :laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

<AHREF=your url here>your keyword phrase</a7 w/this your keyword phrase shows
shortens your link size,use a key phrase from your site so it will link
having all the towns in your signature is unnecessary if you have them listed on your website


----------



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

> My 2 cents.
> 
> Ed, Use <a href="http://www.rightwayroofingcompany.com/" target="_blank"><b>Right Way Roofing Co.</b></a> Roof Leak Help, Elgin Ill.
> 
> for one link, then change up for a second link? etc, etc, ?


What does the target="_blank" do???


----------



## DeeJayy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, kinda new to this forum. But woulden't it solve your problem if you went into your signature and and looked up at the tool bar, you should see a little globe with a chain under it for a hyper link, your website would be in the brackets after "URL=" and what you would want your signature to say would be highlighted after you hit ok, and you just switch that with what ever you want it to say.
- Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

asnider said:


> What does the target="_blank" do???


Opens the link in a new tab, or window. That way, your site remains open and accessible.



> 1 Bidder only so far, someone named Mac? :laughing:


Not me!

Mac


----------



## Max Nomad (Aug 29, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Look at my current signature.
> 
> First off, what is the difference between the http link and just the www link?
> 
> ...


In HTML the links are created with the href tag. An example below:


```
<a href="http://www.place-you-r-linking-to.com">Word or phrase you're linking to</a>
```
There's also the "URL" option built into the editor to which works similar to the href tag but I don't think it'll work in your signature file.

With this and most message forum websites using this WYSIWYG web-based text editors like this, it automatically parses out anything with "www" and a "." and a "@" in an attempt to make websites and/or email addresses automatic links. This is because most people don't want to have to get geeky with inserting links manually. It's also the reason why you can scroll down and uncheck the option to automatically parse links in text.


----------

